
Bypass Paywalls Clean for Chrome/Firefox - bpc945
https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234
======
Reason077
What the web really needs is "bypass cookie consent popups"!

~~~
dmortin
Or just forget them. Most users click on accept all anyway, because they want
to get to the content, not dealing with cookies.

~~~
Reason077
I'm OK with "accept all". I can use a private browsing session if I don't want
to be tracked. I just don't want to see the damn popups all the time!

------
bilal4hmed
what's funny is I hear people say they use an adblock so it'll teach people to
not use advertising as a source of revenue. When those sites have other means
then those same people want to bypass paying. People don't want to pay for
stuff and want to have everything too. I fear we will end up in a situation
where just few sources of income , content etc will remain ...A monoculture of
sorts

~~~
AnonC
It’s not funny when you understand people. Many people would never pay for
something if they can avoid or bypass that. Some people would pay for
something if it were cheap enough. Some people would pay for something if the
payment method is convenient. Some people would pay for something only if it’s
both cheap and convenient. We’ve seen with the arrival of dozens of streaming
services that people are tired again of paying say $10 here, $10 there and
soon it just becomes substantial.

Nobody has cracked the mass market with micro-payments so far (Blendle tried
and failed).

So it’s up to the publishers to figure out what works for them and ignore
those who will never pay (or stop wasting a lot of time and money on fighting
them).

~~~
bilal4hmed
fair enough, people like free stuff and dont like to pay in general. At the
end of the day people like getting paid for the work they are doing and people
consuming the data, make weak arguments that there are too many services to
pay for or its too difficult to pay and prefer stealing.

------
scarface74
I’ve got a crazy method of bypassing paywalls - pay for content. I would much
rather have a simple transaction where I give companies money and they give me
stuff than deal with obtrusive ads - especially on mobile.

But I also realize journalists have to eat to.

~~~
627467
It's not that simple. Individual journalists (who need to eat) don't decide on
the business model of the publication they work for.

Yes, they are interdependent but just because I want to make sure that writers
of my consumed media get paid doesn't mean I have to agree with how the
publication model of monitization.

How many paywalls from the around the world would I have to pay for cover the
links published in hn/reddit etc?

Why not charge a microtransaction per article or even article section read?

Why not use non-tracking ads?

~~~
scarface74
The employees decided to work for the company knowing the business model in
advance.

 _Yes, they are interdependent but just because I want to make sure that
writers of my consumed media get paid doesn 't mean I have to agree with how
the publication model of monitization._

If I don’t agree with how a company does business, I don’t buy their products.
I don’t go into their store and shoplift.

 _How many paywalls from the around the world would I have to pay for cover
the links published in hn /reddit etc?_

There are a lot of physical products in the world I see people talk about that
I can’t have for free either.

 _Why not charge a microtransaction per article or even article section read?
Why not use non-tracking ads?_

That’s not their business model. Just like I delete any app that doesn’t have
the option to disable ads, I can choose not to use a product.

~~~
627467
_ The employees decided to work for the company knowing the business model in
advance._

I think that's a big assumption.

_If I don’t agree with how a company does business, I don’t buy their
products. I don’t go into their store and shoplift._

1\. it's too much to have to know about. in the physical world you have a
handful of business models, and generally you DON'T get to touch someone's
property until there's a transaction or a contract in place. That's not how
the web works. I don't know whether I agree or not with a business in advance.
It's not reasonable to expect everyone to know how you should engage with a
web property ahead of entering their site. All I did is click a link.

2\. How is it shoplifting? I was served the bits on clicking a link. I don't
like being told how I should use my computers and with the bits I get sent.
You don't HAVE to send me any bits.

_That’s not their business model._

Maybe not. It's just my suggestion.

~~~
scarface74
_I think that 's a big assumption._

You’ve actually worked at a company without knowing how the company makes
money or at least how it plans to make money?

 _it 's too much to have to know about. in the physical world you have a
handful of business models, and general you DON'T get to touch someone's
property until there a transaction or a contract in place_

I touch products all of the time in computer stores and when I test a car. I
get to demo stuff in the real world all of the time.

~~~
627467
> You’ve actually worked at a company without knowing how the company makes
> money or at least how it plans to make money?

I learned to assume that people don't all assume the sames things or know the
same things as I do.

> I get to demo stuff in the real world all of the time.

I'd return the bits if the tech and inbox was there. Not sure that's what you
intended there.

~~~
scarface74
Unless the company is money laundering or doing something else illegal - can
you think of one realistic scenario where someone goes to work everyday and
has no idea how their company makes money?

 _I 'd return the bits if the tech and inbox was there. Not sure that's what
you intended there._

If it is not a company’s business model to let you try before you buy and has
a return policy that is unacceptable - then don’t buy their product. You
wouldn’t shoplift it would you?

------
bpc945
Refactored Bypass Paywalls Clean extension (no google analytics)/add-on with
lots of new sites (200+ sites + all (custom domains of) Medium), bug-fixes,
option to add custom sites and update-notification.

[https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-
cl...](https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-clean)

[https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-
firefox-c...](https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-
clean)

~~~
mikequinlan
Is there any information on why the project was moved off of Github?

~~~
bpc945
No freedom of speech on GitHub ...

------
joyfulmantis
This is a fork of iamadev's extension on github
[https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-
chrome](https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-chrome) . Is there a
specific reason why that's not mentioned and what is different/better about
this fork then the original?

~~~
Nicksil
>Bypass Paywalls Clean for Chrome Lot of updates/bug-fixes and custom sites
(and no Google Analytics tracking)

Seems this fork removes the bit that tracks the user.

~~~
bpc945
Custom sites is not flexible (block cookies and googlebot-fix).

------
teknologist
I find that using an easy toggle switch for JS on a per-site basis can do the
job pretty well.

Some sites like the WSJ won’t even render out content from the server so it’s
not possible to bypass its paywall on the client side.

~~~
wrboyce
Most news sites (WSJ appears to be one based on the single article I just
checked) will serve full article content to archive.is / web.archive.org.

------
dmortin
If solutions like this get traction then sites simply won't render anything
client side before the paywall.

Developing sophisticated blocking tools only makes this distopian future
arriving sooner.

~~~
627467
I think a future where bit are only sent/received on all parts terms is a fair
one, not dystopian in my mind. It's just that we don't have the right
technology to enable such granular decision making at micro-level.

Today businesses argue they are forced to serve multiple megabytes of extra
stuff no one REALLY cares (all those trackers, etc) because anyone can just go
to their site and pull "their proprietary bits". I think this is pretty
dystopian already.

------
wayneftw
My simple method for avoiding paywalls: I go read about the subject somewhere
else.

I’m inundated with news. If there were no news, I’d probably be even happier.

